# EMBALSES.NET > General >  Resguardos y cotas NMN, NAP, NAE, etc.

## F. Lázaro

Bueno, muchas veces, seguro que mucha gente habrá visto en multitud de ocasiones las expresiones cota NMN, cota NAP, cota NAE, resguardos, etc.

En mi caso, casi siempre que me refiero a este tipo de niveles y cotas en embalses, siempre suelo utilizar los términos NMN, NAP, NAE, etc, puesto que son los que generalmente se utilizan en el argot del mundo de las presas. Mucha gente las conoce, pero habrá gente que dichas expresiones no las conozcan, por lo que, me he decidido a hacer un pequeño desglose de qué son esas expresiones NMN, NAP, etc..., para que así, la gente que no conozca esas expresiones, cuando las vea, pueda comprenderlas mejor y saber realmente a lo que se refiere.

Bien, vamos a ello. Lo primero que hay que decir, que este tipo de cotas se tratan de niveles ya prefijados para diferentes situaciones concretas, es decir, máximos y mínimos del embalse, así como cotas referidas a diferentes escenarios concretos.

Los diferentes niveles más habituales en presas en explotación, son los siguientes:

- *Nivel Mínimo de Explotación:* Es el mínimo nivel que ha de tener el embalse para garantizar el servicio al que se destina el embalse.
- *Nivel Máximo de Explotación (NME):* Es el máximo nivel estacional que podrá alcanzar el agua en el embalse en su explotación normal, es decir, sin avenidas.
- *Nivel Máximo Normal (NMN):* Es el máximo nivel de agua que puede alcanzar el embalse de manera normal, es decir, este nivel corresponde con la capacidad máxima del embalse.
- *Nivel de Avenida de Proyecto (NAP):* Es el máximo nivel que se alcanzará en el embalse cuando reciba la avenida de proyecto, teniendo en cuenta la laminación de la misma por los órganos de desagüe de la presa.
- *Nivel de Avenida Extrema (NAE):* Es el máximo nivel que se alcanza en el embalse si se produce la avenida extrema, teniendo en cuenta la laminación de la misma por los órganos de desagüe de la presa.

En presas cuyo uso principal sea hidroeléctrico, otro nivel que se suele emplear es el de cota límite de turbinación, que se refiere al nivel mínimo del embalse con el cual, se dispone de salto sufiente para que el agua al entrar por las embocaduras de las tuberías forzadas sin producir turbulencias, remolinos, o paso de aire hacia las turbinas.

Para presas en construcción, se suelen utilizar los siguientes niveles:

*- Nivel Normal de Construcción (NNC):* Es el máximo nivel de agua retenida en el embalse creado por la ataguía
*- Nivel de Construcción Seguro (NCS):* Es el mínimo nivel de agua que debe tener la presa durante su construcción para que cuando reciba la avenida de proyecto (de construcción), no produzca sobrevertido por encima de los bloques de la presa, contando para ello con los órganos de desagüe de los que se disponga en ese momento.
*- Nivel Avenida de Construcción (NAC):* Es el máximo nivel que se alcanzará en el embalse creado por la ataguía cuando reciba la avenida de proyecto (de construcción), teniendo en cuenta la laminación de la misma por los órganos de desagüe de la ataguía (desvío del río)
*- Nivel de Construcción Inocuo (NCI):* Es el máximo nivel de agua que podrá alcanzar la presa durante su construcción para que en caso de que se produzca una rotura de la presa, el pico de caudal desalojado por la rotura de la presa no sea superior al máximo caudal de avenida de proyecto evacuado por la presa totalmente construída y operativa.

Ahora vamos con los resguardos

Bien, el resguardo se define como la diferencia entre el nivel de agua del embalse en una situación concreta y la coronación de la presa. Es un factor de especial importancia a la hora de controlar las avenidas, efectos del oleaje y movimientos sísmicos, para evitar todo lo posible los vertidos de agua por encima de coronación, los cuales, única y exclusivamente están admitidos en determinadas ocasiones muy puntuales.

*- Resguardo estacional:* es el resguardo relativo al margen de seguridad que se deja en los embalses para reservar espacio a las posibles aportaciones que se produzcan durante la época invernal, así como permitir la laminación de las mismas en caso de que sea necesario.
*- Resguardo normal:* es el resguardo relativo a la cota de Nivel Máximo Normal (NMN). Este resguardo, además de ser suficiente para la laminación de avenidas, será igual o superior a la máxima sobreelevación que pueda producirse en el embalse debido a las acciones del oleaje y movimientos sísmicos.
*- Resguardo mínimo:* es el resguardo relativo a la cota de Nivel de Avenida de Proyecto (NAP). Este resguardo será igual o superior a las sobreelevacciones producidas en el embalse por el oleaje en situaciones de avenida.

Durante una avenida extrema, se permite un agotamiento total o parcial del resguardo, es decir, el agua podrá llegar hasta la coronación de la presa o cerca de ella, siempre y cuando:

- *En las presas de hormigón* se admiten vertidos por encima de la presa siempre y cuando estén justificados y no comprometan la seguridad de la presa. En las de categoría A (la mayoría de ellas), sólo se permite el vertido por coronación provocado por el efecto del oleaje, mientras que en las B y C se permite la posibidad de vertidos mayores por encima de la presa, siempre que estén justificados.
- *En las presas de materiales sueltos*, no se permiten vertidos por encima de coronación salvo que la presa esté diseñada específicamente para ello.

Bueno, creo que con esto ya es más que suficiente para comprender todo lo referente a los diferentes niveles y los resguardos. Creo que no me dejo nada, aun así, si alguien ve algún fallo, que me corrija  :Wink: 

Si hay alguien que no entiende algo, que lo diga para intentar explicarlo mejor  :Wink: . Si alguno queréis añadir algo más referente a este tema, hacedlo  :Wink: 

Espero que les sea de ayuda.

----------


## Luján

Muy buen documento. Deja los diferentes términos muy claritos.

----------


## sergi1907

Excelente Federico, otra clase magistral.

No pares aquí y sigue enseñándonos cosas, te aseguro que no me canso de aprender.

Un abrazo :Smile:

----------


## ARAGORM

Gracias por el documento Federico, que nos hace cada día tener un poco mas de conocimientos.
Un saludo.

----------


## ben-amar

Muchas gracias, Federico, por esta soberbia leccion. :Smile:  
¡No todo va a ser fotos! :Wink:  Tambien hay momentos para aprender, como este  :Smile:

----------


## jlois

Gracias Federico por hacernos ver un poco la luz en los términos técnicos que usais , de tal guisa intentaremos cambiar nuestra forma de definir esas cotas y "convertirlas" a esas expresiones que no dejan de ser interesantes.
Magistral clase de formación académica.

Un saludo muy cordial desde la zona sur de Lugo.

Jose Luis.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Gracias por el documento. Seguiremos aprendiendo en estas clases. 
Pero no os olvideis de tomar apuntes!!! :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

